# Selling Disney



## paule (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm thinking of selling my Disney points, can any one give me a ballpark of what there worth. I have points at multiple disney resorts

Thanks


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 3, 2009)

There is a DVC sub-forum, maybe this thread should be moved.  You might get better responses than here.


----------



## paule (Apr 3, 2009)

Could someone move this post over to the Disney forum for me. I don't want to post in two areas

Thanks


----------



## Carl D (Apr 4, 2009)

What resorts, and what size contracts?


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 4, 2009)

Take a look at the listings at the Timeshare Store website to get an idea - http://www.dvc-resales.com/dvclisting.cfm
The resale price per point depends on the DVC resort and the number of points. The Timeshare Store is a major player in DVC resales.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 4, 2009)

*one more thing...*

The Disboards tracks DVC ROFR so you might get low ball offers from those trying to buy as low as possible.
See http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1960185 (go to the last post in the thread and work you way back to find the latest ROFR summary)

Here's a link to the newest DVC promotion that just came out this month. This will also impact resales prices - http://dvcnews.com/content/view/227/173/

Good Luck.


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 4, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> Take a look at the listings at the Timeshare Store website to get an idea - http://www.dvc-resales.com/dvclisting.cfm
> The resale price per point depends on the DVC resort and the number of points. The Timeshare Store is a major player in DVC resales.



This is great advice for getting an idea of what the worth is on your points.  BTW, smaller point packages tend to go for higher prices than larger point packages - more people seem to want them and they're harder to get.


----------



## littlestar (Apr 4, 2009)

The smaller packages definitely go for more money. I saw a post on the Dis boards the other day of someone that was trying to buy 25 DVC points and was frustrated because the small contracts were always sold by the time they called about them.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 4, 2009)

Carl D said:


> What resorts, and what size contracts?



Because of our no advertising rules, that info. can't be posted here (it was removed from her original post) so the best thing to do is to sent the OP a pm.


----------



## Carl D (Apr 5, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Because of our no advertising rules, that info. can't be posted here (it was removed from her original post) so the best thing to do is to sent the OP a pm.


Yup.. That dawned on me after I posted the question.


----------

